

The Color Of Your Website Has A Huge Impact On What People Buy - pknerd
http://www.businessinsider.com/psych-101-for-your-website-the-color-factor-2011-7

======
dholowiski
Interesting - does anyone have a link to the actual study mentioned? I tried
to post a comment there but their signup process is stupid.

